# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  winnifred beach

## sandman66

Well we are here in Port Antonio, trips going great so far, no hiccups that weren't caused from myself. Today we were at Boston beach and really enjoyed it there. But at some point we would have passed the road to winnifred beach. Can someone help with directions as we saw no signs, plus I am wondering if I can take my car right to it, like at frenchmans, san san, etc? I have heard to road is really bad.

----------


## *vi*

Hello Sandman!  So good to hear you and Mrs. Sandman made it to Portland safely.  Yes you can drive down to Winnifred beach and Yes the road is rough but not impossible.  Just take it slow.  I wouldn’t recommend driving down at all if there was a heavy rain the day before.  

As far as the road location, I’m sorry I can’t recall a landmark but will find out and post it later today….unless you discover it on your own first.

----------

